# My new hive



## dondeemon (Jan 11, 2018)

My very pregnant wife painting our hive bodies.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Once you put that out in the yard, how are you gonna find it again?


----------



## dondeemon (Jan 11, 2018)

I might lose it on our 3/4 acre lot lol


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Woo-boy, a new baby and new bees, all in the same spring? Say good bye to your "free time" for a year or so.

That box is simply gorgeous, however. My compliments to the artist!

Nancy


----------

